# acer aspire one AO751h bios recovery please help.....



## briemz (Nov 5, 2009)

hi, can anybody help me with my netbook...... i did update my bios and in between the process my netbook freeze so you know what happen when the update is not finish...... bios needs to be flash... so i downloaded a new bios and follow the instruction on recovering bios / flashing a new bios using a usb flash drive (press fn+esc then power button then release fn+esc power light starts to blink then press power button again) but nothng happen.... can any body help me on how to recover the bios on acer aspire one ao751h model the flash drive been formatted to FAT and copy the new bios and autoexec.bat and rename the bios to bios.wph, phlash16, kernel.sys and command.com


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm not familiar with that model, but a typical failure during the flash process renders the PC/motherboard useless. The exception being the few motherboard models available that offer a "dual-bios". You will likely need to take it in for service.


----------



## briemz (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks dogg i was hoping not to send to acer service center as it takes time to repair but if i don't have any choice then i'll have to the netbook is still under warranty so don't have to worry about it justtime consuming thanks anyway


----------



## sbaus31 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello 

Have you managed to flash your BIOS on A0751h ?
I have the same kind of issue.

Best regards


----------

